# New to Alicante city, want to get to know people



## jane32 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi, We just moved to Alicante city ? Would be good to get know some people.

Jane


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jane32 said:


> Hi, We just moved to Alicante city ? Would be good to get know some people.
> 
> Jane


hi & welcome

I've changed the title of your thread so that anyone in Alicante will see it & respond

tell us a bit about yourself

I'm about an hour and a half north of you, and have only been to alicante city once, to go to the consulate

why did you choose the city?


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hiya, good choice, we live up coast towards Denia, Alicante is more vibrant, young, and lots going! are you on a urbanization or right in city.
We are looking to move also to either Elche or Alicante, to hopefully improve our work situation. There are English in zones such as gran Alicant and other zones I'm sure, tho Spanish friends once u make them friends are very loyal and helpful too.
Good luck.x


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

We live in the Campo 10km from Alicante near San Vicente if you would like to contact us by PM. Helen and I are always happy to meet up there for chat and a coffee?
As for other comment from aqua642 re work etc in Gran Alicant or other urbanisations be very careful. There is little or no work about, depending what you do of course. The Spanish builders in the area for example are working for peanuts just to keep working. This is also true of Bonalba and Busot both large Brit communities.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We live between El Campello and Villajoyosa. We are on the tram line from central Alicante.

This time of the year we rarely go into Alicante city but if you would like to meet up in El Campello please send me a PM.

Carol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am 20 minutes from Alicante... tell us about yourself 

Chris


----------



## tom.b (Aug 8, 2011)

*hi*



jane32 said:


> Hi, We just moved to Alicante city ? Would be good to get know some people.
> 
> Jane


Hi i live in alicante city i have only lived here for about 2 mouths it would be good to meet up.


----------

